# regarding closed threads (question)



## vg2424

hello evryone.. just asking a question to whoever can answer...

can a regular member, such as myself, close a thread so that no new posts can be added?


----------



## vg2424

well... can i?


----------



## vg2424

hm..... no one can say?


----------



## vg2424

yay.... finally im a member!!!


----------



## Benjy

vg2424 said:
			
		

> yay.... finally im a member!!!


no you cant. and please stop with the spamming :/


----------



## Lancel0t

Only moderators and our administrator has the access to do that.


----------



## vg2424

thankyou


----------



## cuchuflete

Dear Vg2424,
Please ask a question once.  Then be patient.  If your question is interesting, one of the 10 000 members is likely to answer it.  Nagging may not violate a specific forum regulation, but it will not win friends. 

Thank you,
Cuchuflete


----------

